# Popup Fenster mit Scrollbalken?



## chpa (9. April 2004)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne mal wissen wie man ein Popup fenster mit Scrollbalken macht.

Beispiel: einfach mal auf ein Auto klicken 

Danke schon mal

chpa


----------



## steff aka sId (9. April 2004)

Meinst du ein Popup wenn man auf einen Link klicked? Dann ist der Code dafür einfach:

```
<a href="wohinauchimmer" target="_blank">wenn du drauf klickst öffnet sich ein neues Fenster</a>
```
Gruß Steff


----------



## chpa (9. April 2004)

*Achso*

Na dankeschön habs mir mal wieder viel zu schwer gemacht.


----------



## xxenon (9. April 2004)

also auf der homepage wirds so gemacht:


```
window.open('dateiname', 'titel', 'width=450, height=400, left=100, top=150, menubar=no, location=no, scrollbars=yes');
```

was die einzelnen parameter machen findest du hier:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


regards...


----------



## chpa (9. April 2004)

*Dankeschön*

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------

